# 2003 Bmw Z4 2.5i Exhaust system Campatible with 3.0i?



## Red Z4 SMG (4 d ago)

Is the exhaust system fitment the same for the 2003 Bmw Z4 2.5i & 2003 Bmw Z4 3.0i?


----------



## Bimmer3er (7 mo ago)

Yes, I think they are...


----------

